# The Moose Is Loose With Way Too Much Qview



## disco (Dec 15, 2014)

I posted earlier that a friend (thanks Marj) gave me some moose including a moose shoulder roast. I would like to thank everyone for their advice on how to prepare it. Here is what I ended up doing for a moose supper.

The moose roast was just over 3 pounds.













Moose Roast.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I put it in the Bradley with hickory pucks and no heat. As it has returned to well below zero here, there was no problem with starting to cook it. I put it in the fridge overnight hoping the smoke would make its way into the roast.

The next morning, I cut 18 thick slivers of garlic. I used my home grown Russian Red garlic and used 4 cloves but these cloves are way bigger than store bought garlic. I made slits in the surface of the roast and pressed the garlic slivers in.













Moose Roast 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






Then I browned all sides of the roast in a hot cast iron frying pan.













Moose Roast 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I made a mixture of 1/4 cup Dijon mustard and 1/2 teaspoon each, dried rosemary, thyme and sage. 













Moose Roast 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I rubbed that all over the surface of the roast.













Moose Roast 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I put the roast in a slow cooker and poured a bottle of one of my favourite beers around it. I put the lid on, set it on low and let it cook for 8 hours.













Moose Roast 6.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






My buddy, Bill is a great friend, very smart, totally talented but doesn't like potatoes. So, I made Yorkshire Puddings. 

About an hour before the meal was to be served, I started making the Yorkshire Puddings.

The ingredients for my version are:

3.6 ounces by weight of flour

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/2 cup milk

2 eggs

1/2 cup water

6 tablespoons butter or margarine













Moose Roast 7.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I like to have all the ingredients at room temperature. I find I get higher rising.

I mix the flour and salt together. 













Moose Roast 8.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I mix the milk into a well in the flour mixture.













Moose Roast 9.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I beat the eggs until they get a little thick and creamy.













Moose Roast 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I add them to the flour mixture and until well mixed with the Kitchen Aid and a paddle.













Moose Roast 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014


















Moose Roast 12.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I add 1/2 cup of warm water and beat for 2 to 3 minutes until there are large bubbles coming to the surface.













Moose Roast 13.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I put one tablespoon of margarine in each of 6 muffin cups and put them in a preheated 400 F oven until the margarine was hot and bubbling. 













DSC01624.JPG



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






Just before I took the pan out, I beat the batter with the paddle for a couple of minutes again. I took the hot pan out and split the batter between the six muffin tins.













Moose Roast 14.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014


















Moose Roast 15.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I put the pan back in the 400 F oven for 20 minutes. Then I turned the temperature down to 350 F and cooked them for 30 minutes more.













Moose Roast 16.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






While the Yorkshire puddings were cooking, I took the moose roast out of the slow cooker and covered it with foil.













Moose Roast 17.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014


















Moose Roast 18.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I poured the liquid out of the slow cooker and reduced it by about half by boiling for 10 minutes.













Moose Roast 19.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014


















Moose Roast 20.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I mixed 1 tablespoon of cornstarch with cold water and added it to the sauce and heated until it was thick.













Moose Roast 21.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014


















Moose Roast 22.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






I added salt and pepper to taste and decided it needed some onion flavour so I added 1/2 teaspoon of onion powder.

I strained the gravy into the gravy boat.

The moose roast was carved.













Moose Roast 23.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






The Yorkshires were served.













Moose Roast 24.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






She Who Must Be Obeyed supplied her excellent deli style coleslaw and carrots cooked with leeks. It was a fine table and meal.













Moose Roast 25.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014


















Moose Roast 26.jpg



__ disco
__ Dec 15, 2014






*The Verdict*

This was a great meal. She Who Must Be Obeyed and my friend both really liked it. However, She Who Must Be Obeyed said there was a lot of garlic (I thought it was just right but I am not the one who must be obeyed). The only thing I would change would be to add some slice onions at the beginning instead of the granulated at the end. It was better with onion flavours. Also, an hour in the smoker is not enough. I could barely taste any smoky notes.

As for the Yorkshire Puddings, my buddy said they were great and I think I tickle She Who Must Be Obeyed's fancy too. You have to love Yorkshire Pudding and gravy.

I love moose. I wish I wasn't too lazy to hunt.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks great from here.

I cold smoked a turkey for 2 hours.  Couldnt taste the smoke either.


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great from here.
> 
> I cold smoked a turkey for 2 hours.  Couldnt taste the smoke either.


Thanks, Adam. I am going to have to work on this. I think I might try longer smoking at 200 F and then finish in the slow cooker. Thoughts?

Disco


----------



## bear55 (Dec 15, 2014)

No such thing as too much Qview.


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> No such thing as too much Qview.


Har! Thanks, Bear, that is a generous interpretation!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Adam. I am going to have to work on this. I think I might try longer smoking at 200 F and then finish in the slow cooker. Thoughts?
> 
> Disco



Yup, that is my plan next time.  Warm smoke.   Or a lot longer cold smoke, like 10 hours.


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Yup, that is my plan next time. Warm smoke. Or a lot longer cold smoke, like 10 hours.


It would have to be pretty cold to keep the meat in the safe zone for 10 hours wouldn't it?

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2014)

At the time I did the turkey we had a cold snap.   In the 30's for a week.

Warm smoke would be a better choice for most people.  But be sure to get over 140 in 4 hours.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 15, 2014)

Great lookin meal Disco ! :beercheer:  I love moose & that looks sooo tasty !  Nice smoke for sure & SWMBO liked it as well so that's always a good thing ! :biggrin:


----------



## disco (Dec 16, 2014)

c farmer said:


> At the time I did the turkey we had a cold snap. In the 30's for a week.
> 
> Warm smoke would be a better choice for most people. But be sure to get over 140 in 4 hours.


I agree. That is what I will try next.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great lookin meal Disco !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brew! Moose is my favourite game too.

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2014)

Bullwinkle would be proud of that meal !


----------



## disco (Dec 16, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Bullwinkle would be proud of that meal !


Thanks, CM. 

Disco


----------



## mountbaldy (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice job Disco!  Looks like it was a tasty meal!  And those Yorkshires look amazing!


----------



## disco (Dec 23, 2014)

mountbaldy said:


> Nice job Disco!  Looks like it was a tasty meal!  And those Yorkshires look amazing!


Thanks, Joe. It turned out well, particularly for my first moose!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 23, 2014)

Somehow I missed this cook. Everything looks great Disco! Happy Holidays!


----------



## disco (Dec 23, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Somehow I missed this cook. Everything looks great Disco! Happy Holidays!


Thanks, Case. May the season bring you friends, family, love and joy.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Dec 23, 2014)

Good job, love the pictures and how to, looks great to me







Gary


----------



## disco (Dec 23, 2014)

gary s said:


> Good job, love the pictures and how to, looks great to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the point, Gary. Have a great holiday!

Disco


----------

